# entrepreneur



## Egyptiotissa (Nov 30, 2012)

Καμιά καλύτερη απόδοση πέρα από το "επιχειρηματίας" ή "τολμηρός επιχειρηματίας"; 
(μετά το χθεσινό power broker, ίσως έχετε αρχίσει να υποψιάζεστε ότι επιμελούμαι κείμενο περί επιχειρηματικότητας...)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 30, 2012)

Μα δεν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο... :) Γιατί προβληματίζεσαι;


----------



## bernardina (Nov 30, 2012)

Η Ματζέντα έχει επίσης εργολάβος, εργολήπτης, ανάδοχος (σύμβασης έργου) 

Εδώ όμως δείχνουν να συμμερίζονται τα περί ρίσκου που υπονοεί η Αιγυπτιώτισσα.



(Για κάποιο λόγο αυτή η λέξη μου θυμίζει πάντα τον Τζορτζ Ντάμπλγιου) 

"The problem with the French is that they don't have a word for entrepreneur.


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Nov 30, 2012)

Γιατί θα _ήθελα_ να υπάρχει. 
Στα αγγλικά -- ή αγγλο-γαλλικά-- άλλο businessman και άλλο entrepreneur, στα ελληνικά όμως αναγκάζομαι να ... στολίσω τον απλό "επιχειρηματία" με τόλμη, θάρρος, θράσος κ.ά. 
Ενα άλλο ουσιαστικό, ένα μονάχο, χωρίς επιθετικούς προσδιορισμούς γυρεύω _και_ για λόγους αμεσότερης ανάγνωσης γιατί ολόκληρο το βιβλίο που επιμελούμαι είναι διάσπαρτο με τη λέξη entrepreneur. Ασε που μετά τη δεύτερη, τρίτη φορά το "τολμηρός [ή ό,τι άλλο] επιχειρηματίας" αρχίζει να γίνεται γραφικό... 
Μέχρι τώρα το έχω αφήσει σκέτο "επιχειρηματίας" (γιατί το βιβλίο εξυμνεί γενικώς το τολμηρό υπο-είδος και ο αναγνώστης αντιλαμβάνεται ότι αυτό εννοώ) αλλά είπα να το ψάξω λίγο παραπέρα, από καθαρό επιμελητικό ψιλο-μαζοχισμό, εννοείται... ;)


----------



## Eleni_B (Nov 30, 2012)

Επιχειρηματίας που αγαπά/αψηφά το ρίσκο/ρισκάρει
Επιχειρηματίας που παίρνει ριψοκίνδυνες πρωτοβουλίες/ ριψοκίνδυνος επιχειρηματίας

Τώρα διάβασα το ποστ σου. Σε μία δεν μου βρίσκεται κάτι, σε περιφράσεις όμως ένα σωρό...:)


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 30, 2012)

Μάλλον αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί υποβιβάσαμε την έννοια του επιχειρηματία ώστε να περιλαμβάνει και τον ψιλικατζή. Αν ψάχνεσαι να αλλάξεις κάτι στην γλώσσα, ξεκίνα από εκεί. Ο επιχειρηματίας είναι αυτός που επιχειρεί.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 30, 2012)

Egyptiotissa said:


> Γιατί θα _*ήθελα*_ να υπάρχει.


:)

Μα... υπάρχει: Ο _μπίζνεσμαν_. Το εννοώ σοβαρά. Είναι το μοναδικό συνώνυμο που δίνει το ΛΣΑ-ΝΓΕ (και το ΛΚΝ)· το ΛΚΝ μας θυμίζει, επίσης, ότι ο επιχειρηματίας είναι μεταφραστικό δάνειο από το _γαλλ._ entrepreneur.

Επί της ουσίας, ισχύει η παρατήρηση της Μπέρνης, αλλά (α) αφενός αυτοί είναι και (μικρο- ή μεγαλο-)επιχειρηματίες και (β) στον Χρυσοβιτσιώτη π.χ., το enterpreneur δίνεται ως επιχειρηματίας. Ξερό. Α, εκεί αναφέρει επίσης και το entrepreneur ως συνώνυμο του _enterpriser_ (you didn't see _that_ coming, did you?)


----------



## Eleni_B (Nov 30, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Μάλλον αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί υποβιβάσαμε την έννοια του επιχειρηματία ώστε να περιλαμβάνει και τον ψιλικατζή. Αν ψάχνεσαι να αλλάξεις κάτι στην γλώσσα, ξεκίνα από εκεί. Ο επιχειρηματίας είναι αυτός που επιχειρεί.



Ω! Λες να τον πούμε ο επιχειρών; Ή ο ριψοκίνδυνος γνώστης του επιχειρείν;


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Nov 30, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Η Ματζέντα έχει επίσης εργολάβος, εργολήπτης, ανάδοχος (σύμβασης έργου)
> 
> Ευχαριστώ για τις προτάσεις αλλά πρέπει να διατηρήσω την γενικότερη έννοια του επιχειρούντος και μάλιστα στο διαδίκτυο.
> 
> ...



Αμίμητος!!! :lol:


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Nov 30, 2012)

Eleni_B said:


> Ω! Λες να τον πούμε ο επιχειρών; Ή ο ριψοκίνδυνος γνώστης του επιχειρείν;



Θα μπορούσε ωραιότατα να χρησιμοποιηθεί σε άλλο είδος κειμένου. Αλλά σε τούτο δω που δουλεύω, όπου ό entrepreneur εμφανίζεται σε κάθε δεύτερη παράγραφο, η πρότασή σου δυστυχώς δεν μπορεί να υιοθετηθεί. 

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Nov 30, 2012)

Eleni_B said:


> Επιχειρηματίας που αγαπά/αψηφά το ρίσκο/ρισκάρει
> Επιχειρηματίας που παίρνει ριψοκίνδυνες πρωτοβουλίες/ ριψοκίνδυνος επιχειρηματίας
> 
> Τώρα διάβασα το ποστ σου. Σε μία δεν μου βρίσκεται κάτι, σε περιφράσεις όμως ένα σωρό...:)



Συγγνώμη, τώρα είδα κι εγώ αυτό το ποστ σου. Ναι, από περιφράσεις δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα...


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Nov 30, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> :)
> 
> Μα... υπάρχει: Ο _μπίζνεσμαν_. Το εννοώ σοβαρά. Είναι το μοναδικό συνώνυμο που δίνει το ΛΣΑ-ΝΓΕ (και το ΛΚΝ)· το ΛΚΝ μας θυμίζει, επίσης, ότι ο επιχειρηματίας είναι μεταφραστικό δάνειο από το _γαλλ._ entrpreneur.
> 
> Επί της ουσίας, ισχύει η παρατήρηση της Μπέρνης, αλλά (α) αφενός αυτοί είναι και (μικρο- ή μεγαλο-)επιχειρηματίες και (β) στον Χρυσοβιτσιώτη π.χ., το enterpreneur δίνεται ως επιχειρηματίας. Ξερό. Α, εκεί αναφέρει επίσης και το entrepreneur ως συνώνυμο του _enterpriser_ (you didn't see _that_ coming, did you?)



Nope, I didn't!!  :laugh: Και enterprising businessman, βεβαίως... 

"Μπίζνεσμαν";...χμ... Ελα όμως που και εγώ και η καλή μεταφράστρια έχουμε λυσσάξει να μην χρησιμοποιούμε "ξένες λέξεις"... (πού; σε βιβλίο για startups, hedge funds --εδώ να δείτε περίφραση--, και άλλα... :lol: ). Είπαμε, μαζοχισμός...

Ευχαριστώ! (και πάω να ψάξω τι θα πει ΛΣΑ, ΛΣΑ-ΝΓΕ... )


----------



## Themis (Nov 30, 2012)

Εγώ θα έλεγα να ξανασκεφτείς την πρόταση της Eleni_B. Εκτός αν θέλεις _τολμητία_ ή _επιχειρητή_! Στα σύγχρονα μανατζερίστικα, ο _επιχειρών_ είναι, νομίζω, το μόνο ιδεολογικό παράγωγο που δεν ξεπέφτει στη χυδαία υλικότητα του _επιχειρηματία_, αλλά αναδεικνύει την άσπιλη και αμόλυντη κοσμική αρχή της επιχειρηματικότητας.
Έτυχε ποτέ να αναφέρω τη γνώμη μου για τα μανατζερίστικα ή έχω αρκεστεί στα μαρκετινίστικα;


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2012)

Εγώ προσπαθώ εδώ και χρόνια να καθιερώσω τον _εγχειρηματία_, αλλά δεν μου δίνει κανείς σημασία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 30, 2012)

Egyptiotissa said:


> και πάω να ψάξω τι θα πει ΛΣΑ, ΛΣΑ-ΝΓΕ


Πού να το βρεις, το έγραψα και λάθος... :) Λεξικό Συνωνύμων - Αντωνύμων της Νέας Ελληνικής Γλώσσας


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 30, 2012)

nickel said:


> Εγώ προσπαθώ εδώ και χρόνια να καθιερώσω τον _εγχειρηματία_, αλλά δεν μου δίνει κανείς σημασία.



Είπα να το γράψω, πιο πάνω, αλλά πίστευα ότι θα με πάρουν με τις πέτρες. Ίσως γιατί κάνει συνειρμό με την εγχείριση


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Nov 30, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πού να το βρεις, το έγραψα και λάθος... :) Λεξικό Συνωνύμων - Αντωνύμων της Νέας Ελληνικής Γλώσσας



Με πρόλαβες - ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Nov 30, 2012)

*επιχειρών*

Στα σύγχρονα μανατζερίστικα, ο _επιχειρών_ είναι, νομίζω, το μόνο ιδεολογικό παράγωγο που δεν ξεπέφτει στη χυδαία υλικότητα του _επιχειρηματία_, αλλά αναδεικνύει την άσπιλη και αμόλυντη κοσμική αρχή της επιχειρηματικότητας.

Θα κοιτάξω να δω τι μπορεί να γίνει... thanks!


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Nov 30, 2012)

μα τί έγινε το 'quote"???
Themis, για σένα ήταν η σύντομη απάντηση περί "επιχειρούντος" (αν υπήρχε αμφιβολία, δηλαδή...)


----------



## Themis (Nov 30, 2012)

Μερικά από τα γουγλικά ευρήματα για τον επιχειρούντα είναι πολύ χρήσιμη για την περίπτωσή σου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 30, 2012)

Χμμμ, Θέμη, ο άτιμος θείος Γκούγκλης κάτι έκανε στα ευρήματά σου και άφησε μόνο ένα (δοκίμασε κάνα δυο σκέτα).


----------



## Themis (Nov 30, 2012)

Εγώ εξακολουθώ να βλέπω 68, με την ούγια των περισσότερων να γράφει ΕΕ.


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Nov 30, 2012)

Themis said:


> Μερικά από τα γουγλικά ευρήματα για τον επιχειρούντα είναι πολύ χρήσιμη για την περίπτωσή σου.



Και το ενδιαφέρον, επίσης, είναι ότι το ζευγάρι των επιχειρούντων Ελλήνων είναι "enterprising" στην αγγλική έκδοση του εγγράφου...


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Nov 30, 2012)

Themis said:


> Εγώ εξακολουθώ να βλέπω 68, με την ούγια των περισσότερων να γράφει ΕΕ.



Κι εγώ είδα άπειρα, αλλά μόνο τα δύο πρώτα με πλήρη παράγωγα του επιχειρών.... Στα υπόλοιπα έπρεπε να αναζητήσω που είναι κρυμμένα τα "επιχειρή" και σήκωσα τα χέρια ψηλά. Υπάρχει κανένα σύστημα για εντοπισμό σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις ; (ας ρωτήσω με αυτή την ευκαιρία...)


----------



## Themis (Nov 30, 2012)

Ψαχούλεψέ το γιατί δεν το θυμάμαι ακριβώς, αλλά υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να σου δείχνει δύο γλωσσικές εκδοχές του κειμένου δίπλα-δίπλα.


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Nov 30, 2012)

Themis said:


> Ψαχούλεψέ το γιατί δεν το θυμάμαι ακριβώς, αλλά υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να σου δείχνει δύο γλωσσικές εκδοχές του κειμένου δίπλα-δίπλα.



Εντάξει. 
Και μου ήρθε και το "ρηξικέλευθος" στο μεταξύ. Γιατί το βιβλίο μιλάει για τα σαΐνια που ξεκινούν επιχειρήσεις που ανατρέπουν την ισχύουσα λογική της αγοράς, ή βλέπουν τα πράγματα κάπως αλλιώς. Λ.χ. το LinkedIn, και το δικό μας Taxi.beat.


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2012)

Αναζήτηση για δίγλωσσα της ΕΕ:

*bilingual "όρος αναζήτησης (με ή χωρίς εισαγωγικά)" site:europa.eu*


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Nov 30, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αναζήτηση για δίγλωσσα της ΕΕ:
> 
> *bilingual "όρος αναζήτησης (με ή χωρίς εισαγωγικά)" site:europa.eu*



OK, ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Nov 30, 2012)

Και να πού στον ιστοχώρο της Ευρώπης το επιχειρηματίας ίσον entrepreneur...

Αγγλικά http://ec.europa.eu/small-business/success-stories/2010/september/index_en.htm

Ελληνικα http://ec.europa.eu/small-business/success-stories/2010/september/index_el.htm

Αυλαία;; :s


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2012)

Egyptiotissa said:


> Αυλαία;; :s


Από το #2.


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Nov 30, 2012)

nickel said:


> Από το #2.



:)...


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2012)

Να μην παρεξηγηθώ, ωστόσο: Αν υπάρχουν σημεία του κειμένου όπου αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι ο _entrepreneur_ δεν είναι ένας απλός επιχειρηματίας για τον συγγραφέα, αλλά ο τελευταίος θέλει να τονίσει το στοιχείο του ρίσκου, της τόλμης, της καινοτομίας κ.τ.ό., μη διστάσεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις κάποιες από τις φράσεις ή τα επίθετα που αναδεικνύουν αυτή τη διάσταση.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 30, 2012)

Egyptiotissa said:


> Λ.χ. το LinkedIn, και το δικό μας Taxi.beat.


Όταν έδειξα με καμάρι στον γιο μου το Taxi Beat, μου είπε "Ακριβώς σαν αυτό που έχουμε στο Λονδίνο"!


----------



## daeman (Nov 30, 2012)

nickel said:


> Εγώ προσπαθώ εδώ και χρόνια να καθιερώσω τον _εγχειρηματία_, αλλά δεν μου δίνει κανείς σημασία.



Πώς; Πώς; Σου δίνουμε, κι εδώ κι εκεί και παραπέρα (κι αν θες το πιστεύεις: αυτόν σκέφτηκα πρώτον διαβάζοντας τα πρώτα ποστ), αλλά τι να κάνουμε που δεν μας κάθεται; 
Πάντως, σύμφωνα με τον ορισμό του ΛΚΝ για το εγχείρημα (ενέργεια με την οποία επιδιώκει κάποιος ένα στόχο και η οποία απαιτεί κάποια μικρή ή μεγάλη τόλμη· τόλμημα, απόπειρα, προσπάθεια), ίσως να ήταν ό,τι πρέπει γι' αυτό το κείμενο, αλλά έχει ένα μικρό πρόβλημα: παραείναι τολμηρός (ακόμη). 
Σε μερικούς έκατσε για μετάφρασμα του entrepreneur (1, 2, 3): Αντρέας Τριανταφυλλίδης, Εγχειρηματίας (entrepreneur), Αθήνα. 

Ε, ναι, η τύχη μ' έκανε γλωσσικά τολμητία, εντρεπρενιάρη, δαιμόνιον αλλ' ουχί επιχειρηματία, αλλά τώρα δεν βοηθεί η άτιμη.


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Dec 1, 2012)

nickel said:


> Να μην παρεξηγηθώ, ωστόσο: Αν υπάρχουν σημεία του κειμένου όπου αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι ο _entrepreneur_ δεν είναι ένας απλός επιχειρηματίας για τον συγγραφέα, αλλά ο τελευταίος θέλει να τονίσει το στοιχείο του ρίσκου, της τόλμης, της καινοτομίας κ.τ.ό., μη διστάσεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις κάποιες από τις φράσεις ή τα επίθετα που αναδεικνύουν αυτή τη διάσταση.



Nickel, συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Μάλιστα ήδη από χθες, μετά από όλη αυτή την κουβέντα που κάναμε, επέστρεψα στο κείμενο, κοίταξα μία μία τις εμφανίσεις του "επιχειρηματία" και ενέθετα κάποιο επιθετάκι όπου έβλεπα ότι καλό θα ήταν να τονιστεί στο στοιχείο της τόλμης... 

:clap: Σας ευχαριστώ όλους! (μήπως ΠΑΡΑ-ευχαριστώ;; )


----------



## nickel (Dec 1, 2012)

Egyptiotissa said:


> :clap: Σας ευχαριστώ όλους! (μήπως ΠΑΡΑ-ευχαριστώ;; )


Καλά είσαι, μέσα στα όρια. Αρκεί να μην κάνεις αβατάρα σου εκείνο το φατσουλίνι που πηδηκουλίζει ασταμάτητα... :)


----------



## Earion (Dec 1, 2012)

Egyptiotissa said:


> Και μου ήρθε και το "ρηξικέλευθος" στο μεταξύ. Γιατί το βιβλίο μιλάει για τα σαΐνια που ξεκινούν επιχειρήσεις που ανατρέπουν την ισχύουσα λογική της αγοράς, ή βλέπουν τα πράγματα κάπως αλλιώς.



Οι παλαιοί λέγανε ρέκτης επιχειρηματίας.


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Dec 2, 2012)

Earion said:


> Οι παλαιοί λέγανε ρέκτης επιχειρηματίας.



Πολύ καλό και αυτό.


----------

